# Fragen zur Flensburger Förde



## Baguit (7. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an Leute aus dem Umkreis Flensburg.

Darf man direkt im Sonwiker Hafen von den Betonstegen angeln?

Möchte bald mal am Hundestrand Ostseebad angeln:
Wie weit darf ich bis richtung Wassersleben gehen?
Bis zum Kleinen Hafen?


----------



## Sleepwalker (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Flensburger Förde*

Moin,

Fahre am besten zu DS Angelsport, Anschrift findest du im Internet, die können Dir sagen wie und wo Du am besten angeln kannst bzw. darfst.
In dem Zusammenhang, solltest Du nicht aus Schleswig-Holstein sein, kannst Du Dir auch die Touri Karte holen denn ohne die geht leider nun auch in SH nichts mehr.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Schlammtaucher (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Flensburger Förde*

Es gibt in Sonwik mehrere Möglichkeiten. Der Betonteg der den Yachthafen umgibt ist Privatgelände und es kann passieren, dass der durch einen Tor abgesperrt ist. 

Ich war schon ein paar mal da und wurde zumindest nicht böse angesprochen, scheint also in Ordnung zu sein (steht auch kein Verbotsschild oder so).

Direkt daneben gibt es einen alten kleinen Anleger oder so, da kann man auf jeden Fall angeln. 

Sollte es dir dort nicht so gefallen oder es geht wider erwarten nicht, dann kann ich dir auch Fahrensodde empfehlen. Auch hier wird ein Yachthafen von einer Steinpackung eingezäunt. Die rechte Seite war eine Zeit lang von einem Bauzaun abgesperrt, die andere Seite ist allerdings frei. Ich persönlich finde die Stelle sogar besser, hier gibts eigentlich ganz gut Dorsch. Betreten ist nie ein Problem gewesen. Allerdings ist man dort oft in Gesellschaft anderer Angler. 

Ostseebad kann ich dir leider gar nichts zu sagen, da war ich noch nicht. Aber kann es sein das du Ostseebad mit der Solitüde verwechselst? Dort ist nämlich der einzige Hundestrand den ich kenne... Der ist wäre dann auch direkt neben dem Yachthafen in Fahrensodde... Wenn ja, dann ist das angeln am Hundestrand noch erlaubt, bis dieser dann in den normalen Badestrand übergeht. Ab das isses dann verboten... (Leider auch der Holzsteg) 

Wenn du mit der Wathose unterwegs bist kannst du ansonstena uch nach Quellental fahren, zwischen FL und Glücksburg. Ist auf jeden Fall immer ein Versuch wert...

So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Baguit (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Flensburger Förde*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Es gibt in Sonwik mehrere Möglichkeiten. Der Betonteg der den Yachthafen umgibt ist Privatgelände und es kann passieren, dass der durch einen Tor abgesperrt ist.
> 
> Ich war schon ein paar mal da und wurde zumindest nicht böse angesprochen, scheint also in Ordnung zu sein (steht auch kein Verbotsschild oder so).
> 
> ...





Danke für die Antwort , du hast mir schon etwas weitergeholfen 
Aber wie sieht es mit den 8 Stegen im Hafen inneren aus (Sonwik)? Dürfen diese auch beangelt werden?


----------



## Trollvater (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fragen zur Flensburger Förde*

Schließe mich den Fragen an :
Wo kann ich ein günstiges kl. Motorboot leihen?
Wo kann ich Kutter fischen in Flensburg oder Umgebung ?
Bitte Rückantwort
Ich möchte 2019 in Kollund DK Urlaub machen


----------

